# what has your dog destroyed?!!!



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen a lot of posts about my dog chewed... or my dog got into...
and i was thinking about what my dog has destroyed.

so far Levi hasn't gotten anything important but a friends dog ate half of a volleyball and Leia ate the headphones from my ski helmet and my watch

i know goldens love to chew what's the worst/weirdest thing your dog has ever gotten into?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky destroyed a Game shark when he was a puppy.

Buddy and the Yorkies have not destroyed anything.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie wasn't that destructive as a puppy, but, my mom and dad's golden, Abby, ate all of the linoleum off of the laundry room and stripped an entire couch to the frame.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

When we first got Lola at 11 months old--- she chewed up most of the supposssssssssssssssssly "undistructable" toys we bought her. Now a year later- Lola is two years old in a few days and she stopped destroying things other than the paper towel role tube made out of cardboard. She just loves to tear those up!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I was fortunate. Mick never destroyed anything. He did chew on me when he was a puppy though.


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh dear, I am sooooooooooo embarrassed say...........but my little girl Hunter (who was 2 yrs. yeaterday) chewed up 2 couches and a rocker recliner. UGH!!!!!!!!!! This happened while we were home. OH MY~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Didn't scold her because I felt it was my fault for not giving her enough excersize.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Harley's nickname as a puppy WAS the destroyer! The worst was his continual ripping of lineoleum in what became 'his' room, our mud room. He basically destroyed a 5 ft section of lineoleum in one spot, then ripped up little sections elsewhere. The lineoleum was bad to begin with and had some nicks in it which gave him opportunity to rip and tear. At one point we just laid down a full sheet of plywood to hide the ripped lineoleum becuase we couldn't lay carpet down because he destroyed throw rugs too!!

I'm proud to say my little destroyer hasn't destroyed since about 9 mths old. The destroyer started at 20 weeks though so it was a long haul!!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

maggiesmommy said:


> Maggie wasn't that destructive as a puppy, but, my mom and dad's golden, Abby, ate all of the linoleum off of the laundry room and stripped an entire couch to the frame.


Are Abby and Harley siblings???!! :doh:


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

The worst was when a GSD I had years and years ago chewed my father's sliderule.
Dad was an "old school" engineer and used this sliderule for everything for years.
And this particular sliderule was also special because its the one he used all the way through engineering school at Northwestern University.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

When Tuff was just visiting from his previous owners before he came to live with me he would chew up footwear...flip flops and tennis shoes and such. He also destroyed a nice pair of my leather work gloves. Gotta love em though


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley has been an angel his entire life. The only thing he's ever chewed up was a throw pillow when he was a pup. 

Our first Golden and one of my GSDs, though... good god, the things they destroyed! A cell phone, universal remotes, an antique rocking chair, bookcase, countless pillows and shoes, my mom's eyeglasses. Walls. (Yes, our GSD, Alomar, tried to eat through a wall when he was a pup.) 

Cooper (the Golden) got ahold of a fired-clay pot from Pier1. He actually tried to eat the thing!
But the award goes to Alomar. He actually bit through the metal downspout on our garage. I had stopped playing with him for two seconds to pull some weeds and he decided that he'd amuse himself by trying to eat the downspout!

ETA: I forgot the funniest one. Our Cooper completely shredded a dog training book when he was about 16 weeks old. The funny thing was, it was in the bookcase, surrounded by countless other books, all untouched. That one just cracked me up.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako chewed a hole in my kitchen wall...ate right thru the drywall! Then while laying on his side near the bathroom he chewed the corner of the wall right thru the drywall! I still have a pice of wood over it....figured wait until he is a year olf before we fix it.....well he just turned one on the 4th of July and of course my hubby hasn't gotten around to it!!!!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker has done in:
Old shoes
My checkbook
Plastic bags
Paper towels
Plastic glasses (for drinking not seeing)

He tried on the rugs and some o the furniture but we nixed that. Overall he's not too fixated on chewing up the wrong things--prefers his bones and cows hooves.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy chewed through 4 patio chairs and dug her way through 2 leather hot tub covers. plus countless little things but these are the ones that were of high value to replace ugh lol


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan hasn't really destroyed much, but I am sure there must have been something. Usually she's just playing tug and something rips. She did chew a hole in my down comforter by accident when she was chewing a bone. Feathers everywhere !!!:doh:


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

When Finn was 4 months old I was on the daybed watching TV and he was beside me fast asleep. So sweet... Unfortunately I fell asleep and when I woke up I heard this gnawing noise. Finn was wide awake and having a grand time chewing on the daybed. He made quite a bit of progress on a few of the slats. I can always sand it and stain it, but it will always look like a beaver chewed on it. :yummy:


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

Rufus at just about 7 is a bundle of energy....I always get that I should train him....whatever, I wish I had half as much.

But, despite that, the only thing he ever chewed was a foam mattress pad. That's it, and only because we left him alone for 15 hours the day my late husband had surgery. He is the best!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Brady was about six months old, my daughters had a 12 year old friend over for a sleep over. They all slept on the floor in the livingroom, and Brady was in his glory right in the middle of it all.

When my daughter's friend woke up, she found a huge hole right in the middle of a handmade quilt that her recently deceased grandmother had made for her, it still was all wet from Brady chewing on it. My heart just broke for her - how do you replace something that is priceless? I did go to the store and bought a real nice throw afghan for her, but I could not think of anything else to resolve the issue.

We have lost a lot of stuffed animals and flip flops, but nothing of value.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

wow that's a lot of chewed stuff i think the funniest so far is the dog training book 
and the worsts is definitely the handmade quilt 

Levi tried to chew a brand new sandal(he'd bought them that day)it belonged to someone that was staying with us luckily Levi didn't chew through it though.

Levi also loves to grab a shoe normal flip flops and run away with them


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

So far so good with Baxter but he has only been here for two weeks and never left unattended, but I am sure he will get into something soon...lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jacks was about a year old when he chewed up my fairly expensive eyeglasses. That at a time when I was briefly without vision insurance!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Even when a puppy Brooks didn't chew on table legs or in anyway destroy things in our home (though he did pull up things I planted outside when a tiny puppy), but one time, for no reason I can even think of, he got a Steiff Muskrat stuffed animal from a chair and tore its clothes and body. 
It was something my mother had on her bed in the weeks before she passed away (it reminded her of the Wind in the Willows-a book she read to us as children) so it was very special to me.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

My first Golden (Bonzi) was our first Dog and we where stationed in Hawaii. The miiltary housing was rather old, and the walls thin due to the climate two sheets of plywood. 

I came home from work one day, he was penned in the kitchen area, wood chips on the floor, and daylight peeking thru the wall. A few more hours, he might have made it outside to play.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max has been pretty good, however, when he was a puppy teething, he chewed through some drywall. Worse damage was that we had just planted our backyard when we got him. He pulled up about 40-50 new one gallon plants. We changed one flower bed to grass just to make things simpler. Lately he has been pretty good, although we have not planted anything new recently.

Our last Golden, Chewbacca (Chewy for short) ate a leather recliner at about 1 year old. We taped it up, and she did it again! We think her favorite toy was underneath the chair. :uhoh: 

Chewy became a really great dog. She lived to be over 14 years old.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha's worst chew was not necessarily the most valuable, but it was irreplaceable to my husband. He left in a hurry one morning to help fix my flat tire to return to a destroyed daytimer. Samantha ate the contacts pages, including the phone numbers of all of his clients. Luckily, that was the last thing she ever ate at about 2.5 years old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

After reading many of your stories, I have to consider myself VERY LUCKY.

My bridge boy only destroyed minor things when he was a pup such as eating an entire cactus, miracle it didn't make him sick. 

My Roxy destroyed two Orthopedic dog beds and chewed up the back side of one of the back seats in my DH's truck. 

Good thing he loves his girl as much as he does his truck. 

My Remy has torn up or destroyed anything yet, but I've only had him a year, could still happen.


----------



## BKLD (Jul 5, 2012)

Jane is usually a good girl. However, there was one time just after we adopted her when she snuck into my brother's room, ate a bag of chocolate that he had lying around, and chewed up a library book that was very difficult for us to replace. Luckily, she never did anything like that again.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

It's very strange with my boy...He's not destructive at all.Belly was even great as a puppy.The only such thing he does is,he likes to tear newspapers,and i have to be super careful,of he'll tear plastic bags too.It's dangerous,so none are left where he can get them.
However,he did chew 3 things,but boy,did he pick them...On the day he was 6 months old he ate a really huge hole in the mattress of my bed...Well,it needed to be replaced anyway.. 
during a thunderstorm,again,while he was still a pup(9 mo),he chewed quite a big hole in the linoleum...Found a way to fix it,though...Unfortunately he also ''killed'' a pair of very new,nice and comfortable sandals...
Not much,but with style,of course... He's a great boy!
One of my two previous dogs-Lora-a lovely GSD girl,was very clever and very mischievous dog...She used to open jars with her teeth,to get to what's in them.She used to sometimes chew through pockets,if she thought there was something interesting in them.When i was in high school,she chewed up my whole note book in physics.We had a test. I had studied before that,but showed the notebook(well,what was left) to my teacher and classmates.I said-sometimes ''the dog ate my homework'' excuse is a real deal!We all laughed..Love you,Lory!!!


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Poppy's judgement. So many papers to choose from, and the only ones she ever chews to pieces are those high car bills we wish we never had!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

My Mr munson ate many things but the most memorable would be the sewing needle he ingested just before his first birthday. It never got stuck on the way down just floated in the belly when the vet removed it.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

so far we have my flip flops, her toys, DHs running shoes, a mattress, two patio chairs, the neighbors' sandals, and a constant attempt to chew on the wall, that we have to stop her from trying EVERY DAY (!!!)

she loves to chew on the wrong stuff...


----------



## Barkley's Slave (Apr 4, 2012)

my Basset decided to eat the arm off the leather sectional. We had had her for a year and she had never been destructive then one day, i went out to the store and came back to this.........guess she diddnt want me to go!


----------



## channy2409 (Dec 21, 2011)

*£5 note and rabbit run!*

rupert chewed my rabbit run and poot mr tibbs wasnt allowed out on the grass until we got a new one. He has also eaten 1/2 of a £5 note, we took the other half to the bank and they gave us a whole £5 note back hehe 
But apart from that hes been very good!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, and I'm worrying about my plants! 

Jessie has tried to de-stuff our comforters and took up some floor molding. We bought her very nice, comfy Orvis dod beds when we brought her home. They are in the attic now, she tried to destuff them.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance is an angel...maybe a couple of remotes, but that's it. Oh yeah...and one comforter, too. 

This thread reminded me of a similar thread on my Dane board. Here's a few pictures from Dane size destruction, (the first one is/was a crib mattress, the last two were the same owner and done on the same day ):


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

wow! LOL I can gladly and very proudly say Joey has never destroyed anything! There is 1 puppy tooth mark hole in the very very very bottom of our couch.. but thats it! He has always had an abundance of toys/chews.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

When I brought BaWaaJige home I never picked up anything. I had and still do have books sitting around my room that he never touched. I had lots of toys sitting around for him. I never crated him at night either. From the time he was 3mos old I could leave him in the car with groceries too.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

kwhit said:


> This thread reminded me of a similar thread on my Dane board. Here's a few pictures from Dane size destruction, (the first one is/was a crib mattress, the last two were the same owner and done on the same day ):


 
Oh. My. God. 
(Note to self: You will never have a Great Dane!)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never really puppy proofed. I do closely supervise or contain if they can't be watched.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

We Lucked out with Nyah, she has not destroyed one thing inside... Outside however, is a whole different story! She likes to dig in dirt and grass... We just moved into the new house a few weeks ago and there are already holes on the grass.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

a lot of destruction Levi was in the yard at someone else house and he decided to dig a hole in the grass to get at the cooler grass.:doh:

i like the destroyed couch pics, ouch


----------



## Here4Maggie (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nylabone Queen*

I guess we have been lucky, Maggie loves to chew and from day one I made sure she had a Nylabone. She still chews on one almost every day! We always joke that we should have bought stock in the company...lol.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey ATE Jerry's leather wallet a few years ago. I mean, the only thing left was a little gauze material of the lining and the picture section. She chew the corners off his personal Visa car and Driver's license. However she didn't damage any compnay cards, or money.

Another time, just a few months later, he was working in back yad, came in to eat lunch, left leather gloves on picnic talbe--and she ate one. Outsdie of that, she has eaten a couple of rolls of toilet paper, chewed cornes off nemerous envelopes, 
But no, she has never actually destroyed another of any real value (hubby's wallet was old and sweat stained and he was needing a new one.


----------



## Darby6 (Aug 21, 2012)

For the most part we've been pretty lucky. Although, this past spring my husband coached my son's little league tball team.. after practices or on off days my son would pull out the equipment bag and hit a few balls. Over the weeks we noticed balls missing here and there.. just a few weeks ago I found a stash of baseballs with the leather completely ripped off all of them under my back porch... my sneaky girl


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

The only thing Rocket has destroyed so far is my hosta plants, so I just cut them back and will hope he's old enough next year to leave them alone. 

Our Newfie used to eat a lot of socks, and ate an entire pajama shirt of mine.

The worst was Bruce...he chewed several bare spots into our good Pottery Barn area rug in our living room. Which is odd, since Bruce was not a big chewer at all. I think it started when his bone pushed up against the edge of the rug and he got his tooth caught. But from there he decided it was fun.:doh:

My husband's first dog ate an entire couch, down to the wooden frame. Luckily, it was a nasty old hand-me down couch in his fraternity house. LOL! That would never fly these days.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had two of those cheap Ikea floor lamps with paper shades. When Molly was 9 or 10 weeks old she jumped up on a lamp and her nails tore up the lamp shade. I think it's really funny that the other one has not been touched, like she thought it wasn't fun enough the first time to ruin the second one. 

She knocked over a bowl of chicken soup when I was sick and it spilled all over my MacBook. I was going to say that was the most expensive item she had destroyed but after four months it turned back on. 

Other than that Molly has been good. Her favorite thing to chew up that isn't hers is paper so I just keep that out of reach.


----------



## vbdino (Feb 3, 2012)

My dog tried to chew through a wood floor. I had to replace a piece by spliting it in two. She tried again with the new piece but gaved up.

She also chew the couch legs so I placed a piece of draining 4" pipe around each leg. With time, I even forgot there are still there.


----------



## zeroyon (Sep 10, 2012)

Shoes and pretty much anything made of leather


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

uggg...Rumor chewed a traffic cone. 

I had been outdoors with all of the dogs and had the cones set up for obed work...They had been set up for a month without issue. 

My BIL showed up unexpectedly...I put on my hostess hat and we went indoors for a quick drink of ice tea. :doh:

20 minutes later he left, I went out to gather up the dogs and noticed Rumor and the cone with about 3" of it missing and NO pieces in the grass/yard. <my heart sank>

For the next 24 hours, I waited and watched for evidence to 'appear' ... none did....I kept an eye on her for signs of blockage...

Gave her bedroom privileges to be able to keep and ear out for her during the night....at some point though the night she jumped on the bed and puked up the bits of fluorescent orange cone at the foot of my bed. I was both 'sooooo-disgusted' and 'never-more-relieved' to see the pile in the morning....


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I was under-educated with my first Golden, Buck. After I gave him a couple rawhides he thought everything leather he came across was his. The worst was my husbands wallet containing about 40 bucks. I was freaked out that he had money in his mouth. My Grandma told me all the filth that money has.


----------



## vbdino (Feb 3, 2012)

My newly adopted Boster 6 years old, got caught on camera chewing up advertisements and what appeared to be a remote control. While he was doing his crime, my Mira was watching but didn't participate in the crime. 

When I got home, I confirmed damages to my bluray remote but still working. They say a dog don't feel guilty after doing wrong if not caught immediately, they just react to our behavior. But when I entered home and picked up the remote to show them, only Buster reacted and layed down.

A day later, I discovered another piece of evidence hidden under the couch. A completely destroyed remote for my HTPC. Fortunately I found the batteries untouch. In this case, Boster didn't feel guilty. 

Ya, 24 hours later, don't remember, never seent it. 4 hours later, OH that was not a chewing toy!

Bones are in my shopping list. I am going draw buttons on them.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My Kelly, at the age of seven months, ate two thousand dollars in fifty dollar bills!!! The vet, while laughing, said to give her syrup of ipicac and a cup of water. We got back a few dollars from the front end but had to get the rest from the other end. Not fun, but for fiftys, we looked!!! Cleaned them up, lined them up in zip lock bags and the bank got a good laugh. We were still a few hundred down because we couldn't line up the serial numbers so the bank said to sent the confetti to "mutilated currency" at the mint in DC. We actually made a few dollars. She ended up destroying a couch and a few plants too. She was a wonderful girl that lived until the age of twelve.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Our first golden Gallagher, had a thing for Dixie cups--the 3oz size that you use in the bathroom. My hubby and I would come home from work at night and find one cup, shredded to bits. We couldn't figure out how he was getting them and why he only took one. I was home for a few days after a minor surgical procedure, and I found out. I was lying on the couch watching tv, half dozing. All of a sudden, Gallagher wandered into the room with a lone dixie cup in between his front teeth! I said, "hey, what are you doing?" He immediately dropped it. It was so funny--a 100 pounder with a dixie cup very daintily in his mouth! I wish I would have had a camera at that moment...We figured that he had been going in to the bathroom trash and just taking one out at a time. Too funny! What a silly boy..


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max has only destroyed a pillow.

Cassie was a perfect angel and never destroyed anything.

Dru ate my apartment. Rugs, books, comforters, pillows, upholstery, socks, door frames, CD, and a pair of glasses. He lifted the living room wall to wall carpet then destroyed the matting underneath. Oh!!! I forgot. He dumped the beta fish bowl. Never found the beta fish.

Billy hasn't destroyed anything.

Previous dogs....just random things.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

'Nuff said.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> 'Nuff said.


You do realise you now owe me a new laptop, right?!?!?!:bowrofl::lol:


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack ate my wifes mothers day present the day after Mothers Day! It was a wooden yard swing.We sat in it once & he chewed the back sides arms everything!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess moves a lot of our things around (mostly shoes) but has never really chewed anything.
He was a really calm puppy. We were very lucky.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper AKA the Jaspernator has done his fair share of damage the worst being him destroying the seat cushion off our brand new armchair we had just bought a couple of months earlier :doh:
Jasper has also destroyed all our Nintendo Wii games by somehow getting in the cupboard where they were all kept!

The funniest in hindsight, althougt definately not at the time; my husband being at teacher bought back exam papers to mark one evening left them on the table, the next day and when I come home for lunch I discover that he has eaten or torn them all up.:doh: Needless to say it didnt go down well with the kids or headmaster but now Jasper is notorious in the school and the kids often wind my husband up about it!! 

Good job I love him so much!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My two did pretty well as pups at not destroying much, but we are remodeling our house and stored all the good furniture in the den. Went to Salvation Army and bought a loveseat so we could at least have something to sit on. Within a week the pups tore a small hole, I covered it with a sheet, soon we would come home and each day the hole was larger, sheet moved out of the way. Now it has been about 6 mo and the dogs have shreaded the arm and 2 of the 3 cushions, cant sit on it so donated it to the dogs. Boy will it be ready for the trash heap soon. Coop scratched a hole in the drywall to the outside (so we installed a doggie door) and DH had to repair the hole. Backyard looks like a mine field from all the holes, but thankfully as they are aging they are stopping the destruction and look forwards to grading the yard and replanting new sod.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When Tango was a puppy, I was pulling an all nighter grading exams, and calculating semester grades for the college at which I taught. I was submitting them remotely via laptop. Tango chewed through the mac energy cord that was laying unplugged on the bed for when I needed it ! It was a disaster, and I had to take a shower, and drive an hour each way to the school to get the grades in on time.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> My Kelly, at the age of seven months, ate two thousand dollars in fifty dollar bills!!! The vet, while laughing, said to give her syrup of ipicac and a cup of water. We got back a few dollars from the front end but had to get the rest from the other end. Not fun, but for fiftys, we looked!!! Cleaned them up, lined them up in zip lock bags and the bank got a good laugh. We were still a few hundred down because we couldn't line up the serial numbers so the bank said to sent the confetti to "mutilated currency" at the mint in DC. We actually made a few dollars. She ended up destroying a couch and a few plants too. She was a wonderful girl that lived until the age of twelve.


WOW I would go crazy if my dog ate that much money!!!!!



kjohnstone82 said:


> Jasper AKA the Jaspernator has done his fair share of damage the worst being him destroying the seat cushion off our brand new armchair we had just bought a couple of months earlier :doh:
> Jasper has also destroyed all our Nintendo Wii games by somehow getting in the cupboard where they were all kept!
> 
> The funniest in hindsight, althougt definately not at the time; my husband being at teacher bought back exam papers to mark one evening left them on the table, the next day and when I come home for lunch I discover that he has eaten or torn them all up.:doh: Needless to say it didnt go down well with the kids or headmaster but now Jasper is notorious in the school and the kids often wind my husband up about it!!
> ...


that's a new one "teacher:sorry my dog ate your homework"



DanaRuns said:


> 'Nuff said.


I love that pick!



Lilliam said:


> You do realise you now owe me a new laptop, right?!?!?!:bowrofl::lol:


:roflmao::roflmao:
Me to i have cyber mud all over my screen


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

When Jake was going through his chewing stage, I came home from work and saw a picture of the pope in the foyer - then I found the rest of the bible shredded, chewed and littered across the living room floor.

He ate my bible, but as the southern chrisitans would say "he was filled with the word".


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My heart dog, Leo, destroyed the bottom of some drapes when he was a puppy. He laid there chewing on them for I don't know how long until the bottoms were in shreds. He only chewed that and a leg on my piano and then his chewing phase was over. 
Helo destroyed the remote to my DVD/surround sound system. Lucky I had a spare in a closet. Helo likes to chew anything plastic so I have to keep DVD cases and remotes and containers out of his reach. I think he's about 8 years old so I don't think his chewing will be something he grows out of!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My Fios cable! I have had to be without internet service until the repairman came on two occasions.:yuck:


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

To date Buddy has chewed two of my husband's X-Box headsets and two sets of earbuds (one was the Beats earbuds too, so they were pricey!). Oh, and wallpaper, he destroyed one wall and a door at our old apartment.

He doesn't chew anymore unless it's a chewtoy we give him thank god!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Most expensive was my lab. I just bought a new tablet and left it on the couch and left her inside to see how she would do alone. She bit the tablet cracking the screen.


And then these...


----------



## DiLlIgAf5353 (Dec 18, 2012)

Almost got my brand new iPhone 5 outer box destroyed iPhone box destroyed iPhone almost gone, but we caught him.


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

Every 'indestructible' toy I've bought him

A five year old Californian lilac bush

My (his) lawn

Nothing in the house (yet)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

